# Visit Visa back to back



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

I need some information on the tourist visa/visit visa for Dubai. I travelled to Dubai with a visa from Emirates airlines and exited after 3 days from Dubai. Can I get a visit visa again after 3 days of having exited Dubai or is there some cooling period required before you can get the visit visa again.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I cannot see why not. In fact you will hear mention of Visa runs to the Oman border from Dubai, where folks go after 28 days, cross the border, wait an hour to allow the system to process your exit, and then come back in again on another 28 days visa, and then do this month after month after month ......


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> I cannot see why not. In fact you will hear mention of Visa runs to the Oman border from Dubai, where folks go after 28 days, cross the border, wait an hour to allow the system to process your exit, and then come back in again on another 28 days visa, and then do this month after month after month ......


thanks for your reply


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> I cannot see why not. In fact you will hear mention of Visa runs to the Oman border from Dubai, where folks go after 28 days, cross the border, wait an hour to allow the system to process your exit, and then come back in again on another 28 days visa, and then do this month after month after month ......


Actually for countries that do not get visa on arrival, you cannot get visas back to back.
the cooling off period is 30 days.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You must exit the UAE for 30 days and then are able to come back.

This is true if you are not from that is provided a visa on arrival.

-md000/Mike


----------

